# [Solved] Nforce Lockups

## Venatyr

For the newest kernels in which the c1halt fix exists in the vanilla kernel, I kept getting lockups.

I fixed it by applying this patch here:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=3049&action=view

Here's the actual post:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1203#c37

 *Quote:*   

> Finally... I found the problem with my nForce2 system... the patch that is in
> 
> 2.6.6 is not generic enough to work on all systems.  Specifically the C1halt
> 
> sets the config dword to either 0x9f01ff01 or 0x1f01ff01 assuming that it was
> ...

 Last edited by Venatyr on Wed Jun 09, 2004 1:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## poormanscomputer

BTW, the link seems to incorrect. (Or they are having problems...)

I'm geting this as well. Hopefully it will become standard now. I thought having the C1 patch was enough. Although, I'm not sure if that refers to the chipset revision or not. Because I have an early nforce2 board with a revision A1 chipset. Maybe this is why it's causing this?

poorman

[edit]

One more thing, I've got APIC turned off...Should I try turning it back on?

----------

## Venatyr

I've edited my original post with the correct patch link.

Sorry about that.

The patch is for 2.6.6 so modify accordingly for more recent versions.

----------

## poormanscomputer

Well, I actually made a post on another forum (arstechnica) regarding my troubles.

Feel free to check it out here:

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=96509133&m=407006664631&showpollresults=Y

Anyways, I applied the patch and I still recieved lockups...so I'm not sure what else is going on.

Check out the post (under the same handle) for more info. I've seemed to get a stable system only by adding some boot options: i.e. nosmp noapic nolapic idle=C1halt and disabling APIC in the bios... I did however get some badness errors on startup tonight, which caused my wireless card not get a dhcp signal, and Xorg to crash...

There are too many variables...but I wanted to let everyone know of my issue...

poorman

----------

## Admiral LSD

/me thanks god he didn't buy the A7N8X Deluxe

----------

## poormanscomputer

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0406.0/0705.html

LOL, this is what I get for being on the bleeding edge...

Going to reverse the other patch, and install this one...

Wish me luck,

poorman

----------

## Admiral LSD

Funny thing is, I own an nForce2 board myself (EPoX 8RDA+) and haven't had even a fraction of the amount of trouble others have been happening. Sure, I had to disable APIC at one point for stability but that was a year ago with kernel 2.4.20, 2.4.22 (not sure about 2.4.21 as I skipped it and went straight to 2.4.22 after getting frustrated at how long it was taking for updated xfs-sources to appear) and beyond have all been perfect.

----------

## Apreche

I have an nforce2 board also (NF7-S) and I recently had trouble with the gentoo-dev.sources 2.6.5-r1 locking up for no reason.  I'm fairly certain this is my problem because I enabled APIC and APIC-IO.  I never enabled them before because I didn't know if I should.  During this rebuild I looked up on google what they were and enabled them.  Then the lockups started happening.  I see many different patches in this thread, but I'm not too great with patching things.  I can't even figure out which ones I need now... Maybe I should just disable APIC until a fixed kernel is emergeable?

----------

